# Check Out My Project



## RnJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and a friend are working on some tunes and hope to release an EP this year. So far, our working title has been Tremblin' T & the Sufferin' Succotash. You can hear a clip from an unmastered song at Tremblin' T & the Sufferin' Succotash on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

So, we finished recording, mixing, mastering and make the EP ourselves.

The songs range from lo-fi hip-hop to crust-club, 90s dance to and sounds like a 90s pop concert being held in a thrift store.
Recommended if you like: The Knife, The xx, Boney M., Gorillaz, Chromeo.

You can hear demos and remixes, plus one of the EP songs (The Mincester of Muenster) at: Trembling T & the Sufferin' Succotash | Toronto, ON, CA | Alternative / Indie Pop / New Wave | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

You can download the EP from: TT&tSS-TT&tSS-EP-2011.rar







TREMBLING T & THE SUFFERIN' SUCCOTASH - Trembling T & the Sufferin' Succotash (EP)
Release Date: March 22, 2011
Label: Indepedent
Length:19:12
Synopsis: Hand-made debut, very limited to 33 copies.

Tracklist:
1. Photovoltaic
2. The Mincester of Muenster
3. Get Your Dirty On
4. Jangle Me Timbers


----------



## wizehop (Apr 3, 2011)

Always love your photos man...whens the tour?

I'm liking the "not over" remix


----------



## RnJ (Apr 3, 2011)

At this point there is not much hope of that, wizehop.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

wizehop said:


> Always love your photos man...whens the tour?
> 
> I'm liking the "not over" remix



me too.

keep up the good work. keep me posted on other projects, too....


----------



## makan kotoran (May 15, 2011)

nice work man.
Is that an Omnichord I see in the Reverbnation Pic?


----------



## RnJ (May 15, 2011)

Good eye. It sure is.


----------

